# Keynote iOS: diapo suivante et note de l'intervenant?



## chupastar (23 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai recemment acquis un iPad Air 2, je suis régulièrement mené à faire des présentations depuis Keynote sur mon MacBook Air sur un rétroprojecteur.

J'aimerais maintenant m'équiper du câble permettant une sortie VGA d'Apple pour remplacer mon MacBook Air par l'iPad.
Mais avant cet achat je voulais m'assurer de deux choses :

1/ Est t'il possible d'avoir la diapositive suivante sur l'iPad pendant la présentation ?

2/ Est t'il possible d'avoir les notes de l'intervenant sur l'iPad pendant la présentation ?


Ces deux choses me sont essentielles durant mes présentations, c'est pour cette raison que je voulais m'assurer de ces possibilités. 


Merci de votre aide !


----------



## chupastar (24 Novembre 2014)

Je fais remonter le sujet... J'ai ma présentation demain !


----------

